# Would this work to increase WPG?



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So my tank is about 80 gallons and I have a standard canopy/lights that came with the tank. The lights are 2x40 watt life glo 2 bulbs. I want to add more light but I don't want to buy a whole new lid and lighting system. Would lights like these submersible led lights work in a PLANTED tank to increase my usable light?

LED Submersible 22" Aquarium Accent Light 9x 1W 1 Watt 10000 K Freshwater Reef | eBay

Thanks for your help


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The definition of "work" may be for you to determine. They are the right kelvin it seems.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The problem with leds is watts mean absolutely nothing you nees to know par ratings and better yet pur (useable light in blue and red spectrums) ratings. Some leds are fantastic for plant growth and some are no better then an incandescent bulb.
But to answer your question simply yes they will definately increase your useable light, how much is hard to tell you without knowing everything about light and the driver used.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

just go get some new ballasts and end caps for the fixture you have.. you can pick up a new ballast from home depot for a pair of T5 fixtures for about 35$ and new endcaps are about 1$.. You just have to be careful to wire them up correctly.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

That light you have posted wont do much for you though..


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm happy, as far as the plants go, with the lights I have now but I've been looking for something to light up the fish from the front. These look like they could be placed just inside the top front frame. If I understand light frequency these should be towards the blue side of the spectrum and should light up my neons real nice. Any opinions?

DLH


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought a 17"inch Marineland one yesterday and it does brighten it up a bit if you have dull lights. And my Cardinals and Neon Rainbows look pretty cool when just the blue is on.
Amazon.com: Marineland Hidden LED Lighting System, 17" Length: Pet Supplies


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

ozznet said:


> I bought a 17"inch Marineland one yesterday and it does brighten it up a bit if you have dull lights. And my Cardinals and Neon Rainbows look pretty cool when just the blue is on.
> Amazon.com: Marineland Hidden LED Lighting System, 17" Length: Pet Supplies


I checked them out. Are they hidden by the aquarium frame as the ad says?

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive seen pics and had friends tell me about them. Yes they are hidden. Pretty neat. I will one day have some like them as well.


----------

